# FS:1993 Mitsubishi 3000gt VR4 AWD TwinTurbo



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

1993 Mitsubishi 3000gt VR4 TT AWD (GTO) mileage 117464 miles, mint condition, LHD, 5sp manual 
all major & minor services done, aircared, summer driven only, has never seen the winter + rarely seen the rain 
stock HP 300 , rebuilt turbos for faster spooling, 3" custom dual exhaust 
Tein HA adjustable coil overs 
ACT racing clutch 
PitRoadM bodykit, new paint 
HID headlights, tinted rear windows 
19" Advan AVS model T5 wheels w/ Yokohama summers, also comes with 17" stock wheels w/ all season tires 
Cusco rear tower bar 
Blitz FMIC w/custom piping, Blitz SBC ID III controller, Blitz BLM series gauges (boost, temp, exh. temp, oil pressure) 
GReddy Type RS BOV, HKS turbo timer 
Sparco reclinable seats 
Momo steering wheel, hand brake and shift knob 
Alpine 7" screen DVD player, Focal front & rear component speakers, custom stereo in trunk (2x10" Boston Accoustics G5 subs and GT24 amp) 2 capacitors. too much extras to list. 
This will definately save you time and money if you're looking for similiar mods. Parts and Labour that has been spent is more than the asking price. 
asking $12,000

Serious inquires only, no test pilots!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

are these cars the same as the tt awd dodge stealths?


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

3000gt is way better and more reliable =). mine is the japanese version of the stealth.
nothing against domestic


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i thought the stealth had the same motor?
nice car either way


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

same engine
just the body is different and the 3000gt has active aero spoiler, sport/normal mode for the suspension and exhaust, but i've upgraded those.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

plus the stealth had so many electrical demons that the gt did not


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

gotta say, quite impressive, havent seen one so clean


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks! I baby this car like crazy =)
If anyone knows anybody that's looking for an attention grabbing car, this is it! =)
Lots of power!!!


----------



## Huma (Dec 2, 2010)

bambam said:


> 3000gt is way better and more reliable =). mine is the japanese version of the stealth.
> nothing against domestic


I thought the stealth was a cheap remake? Is the Mitsubishi GTO TT not the Japanese version with the 3000gt being the Americanized import? I guess though as I typed that it could be considered the true American version but idk sounds more like giving the stealth more credit then it deserves. Good luck with you sale very nice car


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Huma!
Japanese cars are always more reliable than domestic. IMO


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

no one wants a fast & furious car? Literally!!! =)


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Weekend bump!
Give me a reasonable offer


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump it, bump it up!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Leo, if you're still wanting my 50 gallon tank.....how 'bout a trade for a sweetie looking car  !!!!!! I may even throw in a discus or two 
Shelley


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

HMMM let me ponder that for a sec.................. no thanks =)
Thanks for the offer though =)


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

No one wants to buy an attractive car to drive and showoff? =)


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

power bump!!!


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

ttt
please help, need to sell the car to buy an engagement ring =)


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

i hope your not just relying on bca for the sale of the car!
other than that, car looks amazing wish i could afford it haha 
good luck with the sale!


----------



## samw (Jan 31, 2011)

bambam said:


> Thanks Huma!
> Japanese cars are always more reliable than domestic. IMO


The Stealth and 3000GT are built at the same factory in Nagoya Japan, assembled by the same factory workers, and have the same part numbers other than a few exterior parts. I buy all my Stealth parts from Mitsubishi dealership; parts for 100k km, and 200k km service, etc. Same transmission, transfer case, electronically controlled suspension, AWD, All wheel steering, turbo, interior, etc. They are twin cars. A Stealth was supposed to be the pace car at the 1991 Indy 500 until it was discovered that the Stealth was made in Japan.

http://www.allpar.com/cars/dodge/stealth.html

"The 1991 Dodge Stealth was supposed to be the pace car for the Indy 500, and remained the official pace car, but outcries over a vehicle made in Japan pacing "America's Race" prevented that from happening"

"All Dodge Stealth and Mitsubishi 3000GT cars were made in Nagoya, Japan."

There are several popular enthusiast sites as you might know (in case you are interested in some more resources to help sell).

http://www.3si.org
http://www.canada3si.org/
http://www.3sgto.org/


----------

